# Bulgarian: Progressive Tense (EN)



## Masis

For the German Imperial participants, however this Third Crusade was a disaster, with Imperor Frederick Barbarosa *dying* befor even *reaching* the Holly Land and a mere remnant of the great Imperial army _*arriving*_ to take part in the siege of Acre.


Помогнете ми моля с времената на следните глаголи тука. Аз сам самоук и често имам проблеми с превода на времената а държа да съм точен в това все пак. Инак се старая да звучи добре на български. Мерси много предварително на всички.


----------



## sokol

Sorry for answering in English but I can only read Bulgarian. And unfortunately I can't be of any help translating this into good Bulgarian; I can only give a hand with understanding of English progressive tenses.

It seems to me that you tried to parallel progressive tense with imperfective aspect. This, unfortunately, does not work.
English continuous tenses - the ing-forms as we in Austria call them in school - are not always synonymous to repeating actions with Slavic imperfect aspect, and the sentence you've given is a perfect example for that.

The actions Friedrich Barbarossa took were of course completed at the time of the statement of the main clause (that the Crusade was a desaster). Probably you could even use plu'perfect for this in Bulgarian - I honestly have no idea.

See also here the Wiki page on this topic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_tense
No Bulgarian version available though.

Hope that helps at least to understand the English construction.


----------



## Masis

Thanks. I have asked a english phylologist. She is bulgarian. She told me that this words dying reaching are in past tense. In bulgarian they sound absolutely in past tense умрял преди дори да е достигнал. I think that this work in bulgarian. As you know we have not got so many tenses like in English. I even do not remember their number, but they maybe are about 8.


----------



## Darina

You can also use Present Historical Tense: умира, преди да пристигне.
Много често такава конструкция се превежда с помощта на деепричастие:
умирайки, преди да пристигне; според това как си превел останалата част от изречението.


----------



## DarkChild

Аз си спомням, че в училище ни учиха, че деепричастието трябва да се отбягва в официалната реч, защото е диалектна форма.


----------



## Masis

Мерси. Но и умрял преди да пристигне не е погрешно нали?


----------



## Darina

И с минало време става, стига да си съгласувал времената в целия текст.

Деепричастието не е диалект ,а по-скоро архаизъм, но е вярно, че е по-добре да се избягва.


----------



## Masis

За германските имперски участници обаче този Трети кръст. поход бил катастрофа, като императорФридрих Барбароса умрял преди дори да достигнал до Светите земи а само малък остатък от голямата имперска армия пристигнал за да вземе участие в обсадата на Акра.

Това е моя превод. Мисля че е супер но не съм аз човека който да дава оженка за труда си)


----------



## Darina

Умрял, преди да достигне ми звучи по-добре. Или умрял на път за...  Не гледай непременно да превеждаш дума по дума!


----------



## DarkChild

darina said:


> И с минало време става, стига да си съгласувал времената в целия текст.
> 
> Деепричастието не е диалект ,а по-скоро архаизъм, но е вярно, че е по-добре да се избягва.


Казваха, че е от западния говор. На мен лично не ми пречи. :d


----------



## Masis

Мерси за помоща.Да наистина умрял преди да достигне е по - добре.


----------

